# It takes lotssss of time to open yahoomail.



## bravo007 (Apr 4, 2008)

Hello friends plzzz help me
I am not able to open yahoo.com and yahoomail quickly.
It takes lotssssssssssssss of time to open yahoomail.
I am having sify broadband connection 64kbps and i am using
opera 9.23 & IE 7 still i am facing same problem in both of these browsers.
What could be the possible reason and what should i do to to come out of it???


----------



## debsuvra (Apr 4, 2008)

Switch to GMail !


----------



## NucleusKore (Apr 4, 2008)

Switch to classic view


----------



## vivekrules (Apr 4, 2008)

Nope HotmAil.. ZindaBad !! ...


----------



## victor_rambo (Apr 4, 2008)

I assume you are using Windows XP or higher. Just as you wait for the mail to load, check if the PC icon(near the sify broadband)are glimmering. If not, Yahoo servers are delaying the response.

BTW since Yahoo has a "sophisticated" inbox, they have to use lot of javascript and AJAX which need to be loaded before the mailbox(that you see) loads. Chances are that the delay you are speaking about is used to load those scripts in the background. While the scripts load, you won't see any activities. If this is really the cause behind the delay, then you will experience it only once at the start. The next mails would be displayed smoothly without much delay. Anyways, this delay cannot be avoided until you switch to the basic view(I am not sure if they provide one). Moreover since you have a 64kbps line, this is aggravating the delay.


----------



## dr_jimit (Apr 6, 2008)

activate and use pop3 access, on outlook express / other free email programs.
its fastest u can see ur mail after getting connected to internet.

outlook 2007 works like a smart guy, just enter email and password, and it does all.


----------



## alok4best (Apr 8, 2008)

yeah, switch to Classic View...and plz dnt call 64Kbps connection a Broadband connection...According to TRAI the min speed to be called Broadband is 256Kbps which itself is pathetic according to International standards.


----------



## imageek (Apr 8, 2008)

ya....switch to classic view


----------



## magneticme200 (Apr 8, 2008)

is thre any desktop client for yahoo as well??
as thre is for windows live..!


----------



## s18000rpm (Apr 8, 2008)

if you have gmail account, then use the *"Forwarding and POP"*

for dial up users ->open this *mail.google.com/mail/h/ 

i did used gmail's "Forwarding and POP" today to get my emails from rediffmail acc., as rediffmail's not wrking (for me) for some reason,


----------



## magneticme200 (Apr 9, 2008)

i have  a hotmail accnt...
i cnt access it i dnt knw fr sme reason..
pls sme1 explain me on hw to use pop and forwdng...
i wnt those mails in my gmail id..!!


----------



## s18000rpm (Apr 9, 2008)

sorry, its *Accounts* tab, in *Settings*_ (top right corner)

_*img529.imageshack.us/img529/7746/gm1gj5.th.jpg *img99.imageshack.us/img99/9990/gm2mf5.th.jpg *img413.imageshack.us/img413/5704/gm3ua6.th.jpg

just enter yourr e-mail addrs., then again e-mail addrs. & its password


----------



## debsuvra (Apr 10, 2008)

magneticme200 said:


> i have  a hotmail accnt...
> i cnt access it i dnt knw fr sme reason..
> pls sme1 explain me on hw to use pop and forwdng...
> i wnt those mails in my gmail id..!!



U cant access Hotmail from available 3rd part Email clients like Thunderbird, Eudora etc. You have to download Windows Live Mail client from windows live website to have access to Hotmail account. It will also support other EMail providers.

Get Windows Live Mail from here : *get.live.com/wlmail/overview


----------

